# The Genie game



## Pipsqueak

Yep another game lol. Okay here's how you play, the first poster writes a wish example: I wish I had a car, the second poster grants this wish but there has to be a defect to it, example: Your wish is granted but it doesn't have tires so you can't use it. They then put a wish of their own down and somebody else grants it and so on and so on. I'll start.

I wish it wasn't so hot out.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love your games Emily! I'll have to find some myself.

Your wish is granted but tomorrow its going to be twice as hot! (Did I play right?)

I wish my plants would grow faster.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Aww thanks Elise lol, and yes you posted right!

Your wish is granted but now they're crawling all over everything and their too big for you to eat!

I wish I had a hedgehog lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but his spikes are as long and sharp as swords.

EDIT: Thanks for reminding me Azerane!  I can't believe I forgot!

I wish I could fly!


----------



## Azerane

^You forgot to post a wish 

Edit: Wish granted, but you can only get 2 feet off the ground!

I wish I had a 400mm camera lens!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Wish granted but it breaks in two days! 

I wish we could get our new rabbit shed built.


----------



## Azerane

You can, but not for another 20 years.



Pipsqueak said:


> Wish granted but it breaks in two days!



Best two days ever! 

I wish I could win the $30million lottery tomorrow!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wish granted but the money is fake! 

EDIT: I forgot to post a wish again!

I wish I had a puppy.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but it's a sea lion pup

I wish I could go back to bed and not have to work.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Wish granted but now you make no money and have to give up your rabbits!

I wish my clothes would dry faster!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Apebull, I love sea lion pups too! 

Your wish is granted but once they will be really stiff and uncomfortable once dried.

I wish I had a huge house.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but it's made of gingerbread

I wish I could eat whatever and be skinny.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you will get really sick from the foods you eat.

I wish I had magic.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but it's really lame magic like making moss grow faster lol. 

I wish they wouldn't show all these creepy shows on tv...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but instead of creepy shows they will play really dumb shows.

I wish I could grow a 500 pound watermelon lol.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but somebody else grows a 505 lb watermelon so you don't even get an award for it.

I wish I had a lush green yard.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but it will only be lush and green in a small area.

I wish my pets would live as long as I do.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but they get extremely fussy and temperamental with age. 

I wish it would rain!!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but they get extremely fussy and temperamental with age. 

I wish it would rain!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but it will rain so much that your whole land will flood.

I wish I could crochet anything I wanted in just a few minutes.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but you're so excited about it that you can't stop and now your hands are so cramped that you can't crochet anymore!

I wish that Smokey would stop shedding!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but her fur will grow so long and get matted and tangled.

I wish I knew everything!


----------



## TinksMama

Wish granted, but you forgot everything the next day.

I wish I had a Trader Joe's that is less than two hours away!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but its 1 hour and 59 minutes away.

I wish I could disappear and appear places.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Wish granted but you can't control it and now you do it at the most inconvenient times.

I wish I could read all my books.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but it will take 10 years.

I wish I would never get sick.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but the rest of your family is now sick all the time.

I wish my house was cleaned for me.


----------



## kmaben

your wish is granted except now you can't find anything!

I wish my new ACU's didnt have a hole in them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now they don't fit you.

I wish I had a swimming pool.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but if full of ducks swimming in it.

I wish someone would make dinner for me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but its going to be food you don't like.

I wish I wouldn't ever have to worry about anything.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, your now a goldfish. I wish my rabbits didn't poop so much!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but now their poop is 10 times smellier!

I wish we could go to the pool.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but only for a few minutes.

I wish I would win every contest I enter.


----------



## TinksMama

Wish granted, but all the prizes are junk!

I wish people were not so arrogant!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but you now live in Antartica. I wish it was cooler (supposed to be 117 today).


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow Larry! 117! That's hot! 

Your wish is granted but it will be 217 degrees the next day!

I wish I could eat any food I like without getting health problems.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but, it all taste like beets now. I wish my dogs didn't fart so darn much!


----------



## kmaben

haha your wish is granted except now they burp in your face all the time

I wish I didnt have to write counseling statements.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

They already do that! Your wish is granted, but, you now have to type them in triplicate! I wish my bunnies would clean their own darn room.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but right afterwards they will make the mess 10 times worse and leave it to you to clean! :biggrin:

I wish I had a hundred acres!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it's in Northern Siberia. I wish I'd been born rich instead of so darn good looking!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you can't use the money.

I wish I could visit everyone on RO!


----------



## Pipsqueak

I wish I could too!

Anyhoo, your wish is granted but you can only see each person for 5 minutes.

I wish the weather would stay nice like today.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but next summer it will be 90 degrees all day long!

I wish I had a horse to ride.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but your horse is in Mongolia. I wish I had more wishes!


----------



## MILU

You can have as many wishes as you want, but they'll always be granted in a way to cause you more distress than if you had never wished them. 

I wish I had a new life.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but its going to be ten times worse than your previous life.

I wish I had a lake on my property.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but it's disgusting and has a bunch of nasty li'l critters in it lol. 

I wish it would hurry up and be Tuesday already lol.


----------



## kmaben

Larry you are to much!

Your wish is granted. It is now Tuesday but you sleep through it.

I wish the food was better here.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but the food will make you sick if you eat much of it.

I wish my house would clean itself!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it's like a self cleaning oven and gets over 600 degrees! I wish chocolate was good for you and I could have as much as I want!


----------



## Azerane

Wish granted, but you don't like the taste of chocolate anymore 

I wish that I didn't have to work to make money!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you wont make much money at all.

I wish I could get things that I want for free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but only for the things you need--oxygen and water! I wish our Bull Mastiff didn't pass so much gas!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now he's going to poop SO much!

I wish I had a huge garden.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but now you have to have a tiny house because the garden takes up so much room.

I wish we could find a place that did fireworks.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

We have a place here on top of a mountain where you can go see fireworks that are AWESOME!

Anyway, your wish is granted but you they will be really far away from you and hard to see.

I wish trees would grow faster!


----------



## PaGal

Your wish is granted but they do not grow fruit.

I wish I could stop sweating for even just a day...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is grantd but instead your going to freeze.

I wish I could go under water and not have to breathe.


----------



## Apebull

Like Kevin Costner in Waterworld???

Your wish is granted but you have a big fin sticking out of your back.

I wish I could figure out how to make my sons Comic-con costume.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I haven't even heard of him, lol.

Your wish is granted but you'll forget how to read.

I wish it was Fall.


----------



## Rabbit Lover02

Your wish is granted but you catch a cold.

I wish I was Immortal


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you lose an arm.

I wish I could learn any language in an hour.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but you forget how to speak your original language.

I wish I could go swimming with my kids today instead of work.


----------



## kmaben

your wish is granted but when you go back to work you've been promoted to Janitor.

I wish people would stop bothering me so I could get some sleep


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you sleep for a week!

I wish I had another bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted--just keep watching your mailbox! I wish I was in New Zealand, it's 116 today.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but a heat wave ahs passed over New Zealand making it 120 degrees!

I wish I was REALLY good at crocheting.


----------



## bunnychild

Your wish is granted but you can only make shawls

I wish for a boyfriend.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but he's 80 years old!

I wish I could know if I would like a movie before watching it.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but all movies are bad.

I wish I never had to pay bills.


----------



## Rabbit Lover02

Your wish is granted, but you don't even have any money for anything else.

I wish I had a female rabbit.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but she's 14 years old and will die soon.

I wish I had a pool with a giant water slide.


----------



## Rabbit Lover02

Your wish is granted, but when you go down the slide it collapses.

I wish it wasn't raining right now.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but instead its hailing.

I wish I could travel to any country in the world for free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted but you have to travel by parcel post. I wish it would rain here! It's supposed to be cooler today, only 114.


----------



## PaGal

Your wish is granted but it is now hot and humid...

I wish for some relaxation...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you have only 10 minutes to relax.

I wish there was a really good trail to go hiking on here.


----------



## kmaben

Your wish is granted but beware the lions.

I wish I could be a stay at home mom


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but you kids will drive you insane (trust me)

I wish my headache would go away.


----------



## PaGal

your wish is granted but you get another one in an hour...

I wish my dryer wouldn't squeal so much.


----------



## kmaben

Wish granted but now it moo's when you use it.

I wish someone else was going these stupid Army Correspondence courses for me


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted but they only write and speak Cantonese. I wish I had the flying car they said I'd have by by 1990 back in the 60's!!


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but it only flies for 5 feet.

I wish my kids would obey.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but they only obey 1 thing you ask.

I wish it wasn't raining right now. I wanted to go out.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but it only lasts for 5 minutes then it starts coming down worse than before.

I wish the black raspberries here tasted a bit better...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but they are now poisonous.

I wish my garden would weed itself!


----------



## Bonsai

Wish granted but now the bugs target your garden instead of weeds!

I wish August 17th was here already so I could go get my bunny!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you find out that the person who's giving you the bunny gave him to someone else.

I wish bunnies wouldn't chew on everything so that I wouldn't have to follow him everywhere when he's out.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now he poops everywhere (just like mine!). I wish it would snow here.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but its going to snow so much that your house gets covered in it.

I wish I had a real camera.


----------



## PaGal

your wish is granted but every picture is in black and white only...

I wish life was quieter and slower...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but its too quiet and slow for your likes.

I wish I had new shoes.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but they are too small and hurt your feet.

I wish the battery on my phone never died.


----------



## SteviesMom

Your wish is granted, but now your phone never stops ringing!

I wish I was finished with my Bachelor's Degree already!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now you have to go back to school for another year!

I wish I cold complete some of my old crochet projects that haven't been completed yet. (I have crochet arms and ears and heads laying around, lol.)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but you lose them in a craps game. I wish I didn't have to go outside today. (it's going to be cooler, only 113)


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but your air stops working.

I wish I could go to the beach.


----------



## kmaben

Your wish is granted but you find it all paved with asphalt

I wish the generator would work so I can have AC in my tent.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but for some reason it blows hot air.

I wish I had a magic carpet!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but the instructions are written in Cyrillic. I wish it was Fall already.


----------



## Bonsai

Your wish is granted, but it is the hottest fall on record and hotter than the summer was!

I wish my grandpa's chickens would stop roosting on my rabbit's cage.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now they roost in your house!

I wish I had a paved driveway.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it is paved with boulders. I wish it was August already so we can go on vacation!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but for some reason its snowing in August.

I wish the river was warm so we could go swimming.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but now its only 2 inches deep.

I wish the heat would go away.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now its freezing out.

I wish it was more windy out (Yes I'm crazy and I love wind! LOL)


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but it blows your house down.

I wish my kids would stop fighting.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, they sleep all the time! I wish someone did all the cooking and cleaning. (always knew when both kids were awake--the fighting would start)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but they cook food you don't like and they clean very badly.

I wish the mailbox was closer so I don't have to walk that far to get the mail.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted--the mail box is on your porch, but the usps no longer delivers keys so you still have to go get them. I wish I had somebody to cook and clean that does a good job!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you have to pay that person to do it.

I wish it didn't rain so much!


----------



## Apebull

Your telling me and I do love when they sleep LOL

Your wish is granted but they only cook stew and clean one wall.
I wish my hair was naturally red with no gray so I didn't have to keep dyeing it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Elise--Your wish is granted, you are now my neighbor! (it rained here today for 5 minutes). Apebull--Your wish is granted but it looks just like Ronald McDonald's hair. I wish it would rain longer here.


----------



## Rabbit Lover02

Your wish is granted but your house is swept away by flooding.

I wish I lived closer to my best freind!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but only for ten days and then she has to move.

I wish we could see some really good fireworks from our porch.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but your house burns down and all that is left is your porch. I wish I could find my sanity, of all the things I've lost I miss it the most!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you loose an arm.

I wish it wouldn't be sunny here but it would still be warm.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted--the sun is obscured by smoke from fires, but it's nice and toasty. I wish someone would help me look for my arm that went missing from above.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you can't find it.

I wish I had a fan.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, I'm you're fan even though you didn't help to find my arm. The reason I used that is because of Groucho Marx in "Night at the opera" when he's trying to sell and insurance policy and he tells the guy, "If you lose an arm we help you look for it". I wish I was someplace cool.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

LOL, I mean the kind of fan that blows wind at you. 

Your wish is granted but its 40 degrees.

I wish Snowshoe mountain was closer to us.


----------



## kmaben

your wish is granted. You now live on top of snowshoe mountain but its a three mile hike down to get the mail!

I wish i didnt have to pay for my redbull addiction


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now it tastes bad

I wish Wednesday would come sooner. (I'm visiting a friends house then)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, Monday and Wednesday have been switched on the calendar. I wish my dogs wouldn't blow so much wind out!


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but he blows up like a balloon like Violet on Willy Wonka.

I wish there where more hours in a day.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted, there are 60 hours in a day.

I wish I had a spare room just for Ash to play in.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but it's a secret room and you can't remember how to get in.

I wish food would magically appear when it runs out.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but its food you don't like.

I wish I didn't have to go to the dentist tomorrow.


----------



## kmaben

your wish is granted but now you need a toenail removed.

I wish I could find season two of A Game of Thrones


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but you can't watch it.

I wish we could keep one of the puppies lol.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but it's because you have no teeth.

I wish I could snap my fingers and things would be done.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but they are done poorly.

I wish I could spin gold, lol.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now gold is worth less than rabbit droppings. I wish Cosmo was here already! (A couple of truckers from Operation Roger are picking him up in Auburn Ca tomorrow evening and will be dropping him off her Wednesday morning to his new forever home!!!!!!)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Congrats!!! It must be fun getting a new bunny. 

Anyway, your wish is granted but you find out you have to rehome him right after you get him.

I wish the ground was dry. (Its all muddy and yucky)


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but now it's so dry that there are enormous cracks everywhere that you can fall into. 

I wish my guitar would stay in tune!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now the strings are very easy to break.

I wish I had spare strings for my harp.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but they are all too short. I wish someone would fix me breakfast.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but it takes 3 hours for them to do so.

I wish I had a mountain bike.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but it's made for a little kids with training wheels and streamers

I wish I didn't get sunburned.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but you don't tan either and now you stick out in a crowd like a sore thumb.

I wish we didnt't have little demon ticks here. I legit pulled off 25 yesterday. Ewwww.


----------



## Apebull

Pipsqueak said:


> Your wish is granted but you don't tan either and now you stick out in a crowd like a sore thumb.



Hey I already don't tan. I go red back to white. So much fun. I even had SPF 30 on 

Oh and your wish is granted but they are now GIANT ticks that are the size of a car!

I wish I wasn't always hungry.


----------



## kmaben

SPF 30 but reapply every two hours.

Your wish is granted but suddenly you have the runs.

I wish I had minutes on my phone to call my husband.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but our phone will break

I wish I didn't hurt after this tooth extraction.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but, all of your teeth fell out. I wish Mt Charleston wasn't on fire behind us. It's all dark, smoky, and yucky and my eyes are burning.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but instead its falling down.

I wish I could get any book I wanted for free.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but now your in jail for stealing LOL

I wish all my skinny clothes still fit me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but only for a day.

I wish I wouldn't get ear problems constantly.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but now you get eye troubles all the time. 

I wish I could sleep for as long as I want.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now you only want to sleep for 15 minutes. I wish my dogs would clean up after themselves.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but afterwards they poop all over the floor.

I wish it wasn't raining earlier today.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but now it never rains.

I wish all my sewing projects were done so I can relax.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but now all the stitches are falling out. 

I wish it was a little cooler.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but after 10 minutes the heat gets so bad you faint. 

I wish my watermelon plants would already be growing watermelons.


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but bugs come and eat them all over night.

I wish I had a million dollars


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you can only use it to buy dirt.

I wish I could chew with both sides of my mouth (I got my tooth pulled 2 days ago and can't chew with one side yet)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but you only have oatmeal. I wish it would really rain hard here for a day.


----------



## kmaben

your wish is granted but when the rain is gone you find everything covered in moss.

I wish I had a stable life for breeding German Giants/Lops


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but your stable is getting crowded! ( ha, ha, stable life!! ) I wish it was cooler here.


----------



## Bonsai

Your wish is granted, but now its so cold that your area is turned into a land of pure ice!

I wish my (solid white) cat would stop trying to love on me when I'm stretching in preparation to go to the gym...


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but only because your cat mysteriously disappeared. 

I wish I was more determined about excercising lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but only for 5 minutes.

I wish there was a Walmart close by here.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but it's tiny and has barely anything in it. 

I wish whoever's making dinner would hurry it up lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now its burnt.

I wish it would always be nice and cool out.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but you now live in Antartica. I wish my bunnies would clean their own pans!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but than they make a mess of the house.

I wish the fridge was working properly.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now you can't afford it! I wish is had more wishes!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you can only use them to get more rabbit poop.

I wish I had a mountain bike.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it's made out of my excess rabbit poop, so there! I wish my dog wasn't old.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but your dog is now a thumb-sized puppy fetus crawling around the house!

I wish I was a pilot.


----------



## LumLumPop

Wish granted! But you can't get hired at any airport...

I wish I was taller!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but now you're so tall that everybody notices you and you're extremely awkward. 

I wish I could sleep in every morning.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now you can only go to bed at 12 PM

I wish it was warmer.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, you now live in Furnace Creek, Death Valley, California. I wish someone would fix me breakfast!


----------



## Apebull

Your wish is granted but you have to come to me to get it and by the time you get here it will be cold and well probably already eaten.

I wish me leg which just fell asleep didn't now hurt.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you can't use it for a week.

I wish I didn't get home so late.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, your clock stops at 7 now, so no night or dark. I wish our Dane didn't bark so much.


----------



## LumLumPop

Wish granted,but now he makes an annoying whistling sound...

I wish I could get into college for free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted and your new school is in Beiruit, Lebanon. I wish our Dane (she) didn't bark so often.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted, now she poops all over the house very often.

I wish junk food was good for you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it's made out of tofu now! I wish everything tasted like chocolate.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but it tastes like unsweetened bitter chocolate.

I wish I had a horse.


----------



## kmaben

your wish is granted but it's made out of plastic and used to cut wood!

I wish I had a bigger area to live in


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, you now live in Alaska--get started on your igloo! I wish my bunnies wouldn't poop so darn much!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but when they do poop it smells 100x worse than usual.

I wish I could get free yarn!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but you can only get it in Brazil. I wish my lazy bunnies would cook for me, as I hear they make excellent stew but all mine do is hop around and eat the veggies!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but they regularly burn the kitchen down in their attempts! I wish my bunnies would stop shedding.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now they put all that extra effort into pooping (like anyone could really tell). I wish my rabbits would vacuum their own room and hutches.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but afterwards they poop 500 poops each and leave you to clean them up.

I wish we didn't have a beehive near our house.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but now you have a wasp nest there.

I wish my back didn't hurt!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now your head hurts.

I wish I wasn't sick.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but now your friends and family are all sick. I wish I was so smart I didn't have to study for tests.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now you lose your legs.

I wish I had a orange tree.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, you now have an orange colored Eucalyptus. I wish it would stop flooding soon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now it gets 100 degrees hotter!

I wish my watermelons were bigger


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but they are too big to pick up now. Not worried about the heat, but I wish the humidity would drop to a point where it doesn't feel like a sauna outside.


----------



## RabbitGirl101

Wish granted but now it feels like Antarctica

I wish I could get a horse


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you can only have it for 10 days

I wish I had a new seat for my bike


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but, it came off of a tractor and is too big to fit. I wish everything tasted like chocolate.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but now you hate the taste of chocolate.

I wish I had a pretty red coat.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you only have it for 3 days

I wish I could keep another rabbit


----------



## LumLumPop

Your wish is granted. But now you have 2,000 rabbits living with you.

I wish I could memorize things instantly...


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but you have to spend 5 hours a day memorizing scenes of hippos pooping.

I wish i didn't have homework.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, you are now living with 5,000 hippos doing--you know! I wish Fall was here already.


----------



## blwinteler

Your wish is granted, but it passes by on two days and the winter is the coldest on record. 
I wish my marriage wasn't failing :-( (a little afraid of the defect on that one. . .)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but now your marriage is succeeding so spectacularly that all the single people in world feel compelled by jealousy to pelt you with rotten tomatoes where ever you go!

I wish my bunnies' stock of veggies would stay fresh for at least a whole week.


----------



## blwinteler

I can deal with tomatoes.
Your wish is granted but the rest of your food goes bad within minutes.
I wish I could move from Las Vegas to a nice, clean house in a suburb of Denver.


----------



## BabyMiyo

Your wish is granted but all of your neighbours are on the sex offender registry.

I wish I was bigger and stronger.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now you're one of 5,000 hippos! I wish bunnies didn't poop so much! (ever notice that is the first question asked by a newbie).


----------



## blwinteler

Your wish is granted. Now, your bunnies are constipated.
I wish my bunnies would only use their litter box for poops and pees. It would make cleaning the cage soooo much easier.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now they go 10 times as much! (Like that would really be possible). I wish my bunnies would cook for me. I heard rabbits make really good stew but my lazy rat butts won't cook anything for me!


----------



## RabbitGirl101

Wish granted but your rabbits eat it all before you even have a chance to taste it.
I wish Merlin would get out of his ugly stage so I can take pictures of him to post on my website!


----------



## blwinteler

Your wish is granted, but your camera breaks.
I wish this migraine would go away and never come back.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now you have the hiccups! I wish the rain would go away for a couple of months!


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're wish is granted but now the heat is unbearable and everything dies.

I wish I had more free time.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You wish is granted but you can't do anything in your free time, just sit on the couch. 

I wish we had an extra month before it frosts.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I'd gladly take it! 

Your wish is granted but it snows instead. 

I wish my headache would stop.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but now you are sneezing non-stop! I wish the sun would show up for a couple of days--19 of the last 24 it has been raining!


----------



## blwinteler

Your wish is granted. You get two days without rain. However, after the two days, it rains for days on end, and not just the drizzle we've been getting (I like the rain, myself. It is a nice change from the heat).
I wish it wouldn't get so hot here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but instead it gets to 0 F!

I wish I could snap y fingers and Ash's claws would be magically clipped!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but they grow back over night. I wish I was born rich instead of so good looking! (Believe that one and I'll tell you a bigger one!)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

(Okay, I believe it! Tell me a bigger one! ) Your wish is granted but you are rich with rabbit poops!

I wish could know the answer to everything!


----------



## blwinteler

Your wish is granted, but you lose the ability to communicate, so that knowledge goes unshared.
I wish Bugsy wouldn't attack our bird so they could be out at the same time.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now the bird attacks Bugsy!

I wish I had a farm.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it's a fertilizer farm. (Like I've got) I wish I had another dog.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you only get to keep her for 10 days.

I wish the sea was closer to me here.


----------



## PaGal

Your wish is granted but now you are allergic to salt water...

I wish my dog was calmer...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now he poops all the time!

I wish I could fly a plane!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it's made out of folded paper. I wish my rabbits would poop gold nuggets, I'd be a billionaire!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you can't sell them or use them to buy anything with.

I wish I had a new car!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it's a Matchbox car. I wish people would stop abandoning their rabbits--another one in the "found" ads this am.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but your house will collapse!

I wish I had a new laptop!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but, it won't turn on. I wish my dog would sleep all night.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now he barks all the time

I wish I had 500,000 dollars!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She already does! Your wish is granted, but it belongs to a monopoly game. I wish the garbage guys didn't come so early.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now they come in the middle of the night!

I wish ice cream was good for you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

You mean it isn"t? Okay, your wish is granted, but the only flavor available is "brussel sprout". I'm wishing for a white Saturnalia.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Well it can't be good to eat all the time. Your wish is granted but it breaks after a week.

I wish I had an indoor pool!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but it came with your new Barbie house. I wish I could find a "Gouldian Finch".


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you only get to see it for 3 seconds

I wish I had an 1000 foot pine tree growing on my property.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but 990 feet of it are under ground. I wish I had the powerball numbers!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but you can't use the money for anything.

I wish it wasn't getting cold here already.


----------



## CCWelch

Your wish is granted but now its gonna get too hot.

I wish this sinus infection would go away.

Bunnies leave footprints on our hearts.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but your nose falls off. I wish my dog would sleep all night.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Your wish is granted but he whines really loud in his sleep so you can't get any rest! 

I wish it would turn into fall already lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but your house gets drowned in leaves. 

I wish I had a lot of money.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but, now we can't play "Monopoly" because you have all the money. I wish it wasn't so windy today.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but instead its 120 F.

I wish I could eat any food I wanted and it would be good for me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but everything tastes like brussel sprouts! I'm wishing for a new aquarium (didn't get one like I asked for during Saturnalia).


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but its made out of plastic.

I wish I had a new bike


----------



## GottaLuvDaBuns

Your wish is granted but the bit is to small to ride it!

I wish rescuing bunnies didn't take 4weeks....


-GottaLuvDaBuns


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, it now takes 8 weeks!

I wish all my homework was magically done...


----------



## blwinteler

Your wish is granted, but it is so small it can only hold a couple baby guppies. 
I wish school was easier.


----------



## blwinteler

ignore my last. It didn't give me a page, so I'm responding to an old one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but your home work is all done in the Innuit dialect! I wish my rabbits would clean out their own pans!


----------



## whiskylollipop

No problem, cue Google Translate! Lol 

Your wish is granted, but they empty all the waste onto your bed. I wish I had some ice cream...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted, you have 1 teaspoon of ice cream. 

I wish I was a costume designer for movies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but movies are only being made in Siberia. I wish all the people in Washington, D.C. would do two terms--one in Congress and one in a prison.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but both terms last only for 1 day. 

I wish I had a greenhouse.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but the door is sealed and it's impossible to get inside.

I wish my bunnies had thinner, shortwe fur. It's coming into summer down here, and these fuzzballs aren't gonna be happy in the heat.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but next Summer their fur will grow twice as long and thick.

I wish there were more rabbit owners around here.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but they are very cliquey and won't talk to you. I wish someone would fix me breakfast.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but unfortunately it was left on the stove too long and it's burnt to a black crisp.

I wish I didn't have to sleep ever! I'd get so much done!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted but you have to fix breakfast for everyone on the Earth without burning it!! I wish my bunnies would cook--I've heard they make excellent stew but my lazy little buggers won't cook me a darn thing!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but they cook hay for you.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but the highest you can get is 5 inches off the ground.

I wish I could look great without any effort 24/7.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but only in the dark. I wish my rabbits didn't poop so much!


----------



## BabyMiyo

Wish granted, but now they pee five times as much!

I wish groceries were cheaper.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but the stores now only sell brussel sprouts. I wish it would hurry up, rain, and get it over with.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but 5 hours' worth of rain immediately falls in a 10-second period, washing away everything and flooding the land.

I wish my bunnies would brush themselves.


----------



## zombiesue

Your wish is granted, but they insist on using your hair brushes and hiding them when they're through, so now YOU're the unkempt one!

I wish my husband was smarter


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but now he's shorter.

I wish I could fall asleep whenever I wanted to.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but you can never wake up when you want to.

I wish my boyfriend would stop snooping my phone texts.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted, but now he snoops in on you and your friends conversations. 

I wish it wasn't going to snow in 3 days from now!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but you had to move to Yuma, AZ. I wish the weather would stay just like it is now--it's perfect!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but it stays like it is for 1 day and that's it.

I wish it wasn't so cold out!


----------



## BabyMiyo

Your wish is granted, but now it's cold inside!

I wish I had some yummy choc donuts in my mouth right now.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but, you have to share them with ants! I wish I could run away from home for about 2 weeks.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but while you are gone someone moves in and takes your place, and you return to find that all your pets now like this person more than you.

I wish I could afford to keep more bunnies.


----------



## zombiesue

Your wish is granted, but only because you now live under a bridge!

i wish my work wasnt so busy!

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## whiskylollipop

Your wish is granted, but now your job is to sit in an empty room doing nothing from 9-5!

I wish my house would clean itself.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, the fire cleaned everything clear to the foundation. I wish my bunnies would cook for me--I hear bunnies make great stew but all my lazy brats do is chew and poop!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your wish is granted but they cook you food you hate.

I wish it wasn't so cold out.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, it's now freezing out, like Fargo N.D.--way beyond cold. I wish it was only as cold here as in the Emirates--will drop down to 75 F tonight for the festivities.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but everything is frozen solid

I wish my rabbit could live inside


----------



## helena

Your wish is granted but he completely destroys the room he is in.

I wish my new bunnies would bond with me faster.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but now your rabbits hate each other

I wish I wasn't sick


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Your wish is granted but now Bullseye has Gi-stasis.

I wish my cat would stop attacking me!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but now Theo keeps attacking you

I wish it wasn't cold outside


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish has been granted, but the genie lets you know that it will only last for a week before hitting you twice as hard.

I wish that Lümi would get healthier. I want to get him antibiotics asap but i can't drive... booo


----------



## helena

Your wish is granted. Lumi gets healthier but you can't drive for double the time you normally would drive.

I wish our snow would melt and dry up.


----------



## Catlyn

I do not understand the reverse consequence. I can't drive because i'm not old enough to get a full liscense, and puppy liscense isn't going to cut it.

Anyway, your wish has been granted and snow will melt real soon. The bad thing is-all the melting snow that you see; it will pour down on you, and only you, until you no longer see snow around. It will soak you to your bones. 

I really wish that i could get away from this country, from this dumphole, from my parents.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but you can't bring your bunnies with you

I wish my parents would let me get another rabbit


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but the second bun escapes and you never find him!

I wish it wouldn't snow today.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

your wish is granted, but now it's very hot out

I wish my family didn't have covid


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Your wish has been granted, but now all your friends get Covid and you can't see them for 2 months. And when they have Covid, their phones break so you can't call them.

I wish I could get a new laptop.


----------



## Catlyn

You will. It will arrive tomorrow. But your sweet mischevious boy will chew the brand new cord to bits without fail. He's lucky you hadn't plugged it in yet!

I really wish i didn't have chronic asthma.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Your wish is granted but everything you make will break.

I wish I could make friends with a dolphin


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Your wish comes true but the dolphin turns on you and you end up drowning.

I wish I had electricity in our shed where Theo lives.


----------



## helena

Your wish in granted, but the shed collapses but Theo isn't hurt.

I wish I could find a way to keep my bunnies cool in summer.


----------



## Scarlette

Your wish is granted, but you can't keep your bunnies warm during winter

I wish Corrie's living setup is better


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish is granted. As a result, Corrie will have to spend the rest of his life without you. He would hate it.

I wish that my country would have more resources to give great bunny care. Currently it's mediocre at best.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but now because you're able to get your bunnies help, they have a lot of health probems

I wish my younger sisters wouldn't yell every 5 seconds


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but now you have 6 baby siblings that never stop yelling.

I wish I had a gecko.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but it bites you whenever you go near it

I wish I had a friend in real life who has a rabbit (im not saying that you guys aren't my friends)


----------



## Madelyn L.

Mariam+Theo said:


> Your wish comes true but the dolphin turns on you and you end up drowning.
> 
> I wish I had electricity in our shed where Theo lives.


Your wish is granted but the power goes out so it doesn’t work

I wish that my bunny could come to school with me


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but your teacher takes him from you

I wish corona was over


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but a new virus comes!

I wish I had 6 bunnies.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but none of them like you and they constantly fight

I wish I could have a dog


----------



## Mariam+Theo

You get a dog, but it keeps trying to eat Bullseye.

I wish I wasn't quarantined.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but when you go outside your town is abandoned

I wish I was better at drawing


----------



## AVIE

You gain the magic ability of artistic drawing.... But.... Develop a never previously known allergy to every single art medium.

I wish Ruby gave more kisses!


----------



## Catlyn

Ruby will learn to kiss you a lot. But as a result, she will bite(not nip) you equally much. The genie bets you didn't wish for that.

I wish that there were no wishes.


----------



## AVIE

Poof!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I wish that there was wishes again


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but you suddenly can't reply again!
I wish for a cookie right now!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

your wish is granted, but it's poisoned!

I wish my chickens would not escape every day


----------



## AVIE

Wish granted. They can't escape now... But they reproduce 100% every day and your coop is beyond capacity they are all standing 3 deep on each other's shoulders.

I wish I had a cheeseburger!


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but the burgers eat you!

I wish I had more books.


----------



## AVIE

Your wish is granted, but the pages are all blank. (Eaten by a cheeseburger?....shiver).

I wish bunny poops magically disappeared once they left the bun.


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but the next day, they magically show up in your hands!

I wish my shoulder wasn't sore.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Your wish is granted, but now your leg is sore and you can't walk. 

I wish I had some caramel popcorn.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

your wish is granted, but it is old, stale, and moldy

I wish Bullseye didn't have fleas


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Your wish is granted and Bullseye becomes flea-free. Unfortunately, all the fleas move to your house.

I wish I would have more babysitting jobs.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but none of the kids like you and they're very fussy

I wish it was warmer out


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but it gets -70 degrees inside your house, and 200 degrees outside of your house!

I wish I had a crested gecko.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Your wish is granted, but the gecko grows to the size of a large Komodo Dragon and eats your rabbit.

I wish it would snow.


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but you get snowed in with no food!

I wish my family would be quiet.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

Your wish is granted but your family will never talk to you again.  

I wish I had more chickens


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

your wish is granted, but they attack you whenever they see you

I wish my parents would let me get another bunny


----------



## Madelyn L.

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> your wish is granted, but they attack you whenever they see you
> 
> I wish my parents would let me get another bunny


Your wish is granted, but bullseye runs away.

I wish I could make straight a’s in school


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but it only happens through cheating(Don't Cheat!)

I wish bullseye was harness trained


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Your wish is granted, but Bullseye gets RHDV2 and dies suddenly.

I wish Theo hadn't chewed through a cord protector!


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish is granted. But oh my! Instead of the protector, your boy managed to chew through the actual cord! He now suffers from shock and mouthburn.

I wish that my boys would have a lasting bond again.


----------



## Bunnylover14

Your wish is granted but since your bunnies are best friends they decide they want to team up against you.

I wish that I could live in a renovated school bus or a RV and visit all the states.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but it runs out of gas every hour 1/2

I wish my stomach didn't hurt


----------



## Catlyn

@Bunnylover14 I would be totally cool with it. At least i would know that my boys are happy together, and Storm is kinda hating on everybody anyway, so i don't think it would be a big issue. Anything to make them happy, any time.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Ok, I will start this again. I wish I was out of quarantine and didn’t have the corona.


----------



## Nuage

Your wish is granted, but you are the only person who doesn't have it!

I wish I could sleep more.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Your wish is granted but you can never wake up!
I wish I could take my rabbit to the mountains with me on vacation


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish is granted and your bun is having a blast in the mountains with you. Too bad that your bun became a blast of a dinner when a hawk took her away that one second you weren't looking.

I wish that i didn't procrastinate.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Your wish is granted, and you stop procrastinating, but you do it by never doing anything!

I wish I had a swimming pool of ice cream!


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Your wish is granted but you can't shower anymore 

I wish Pancho would get off my bed


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Your wish is granted, but now you can't get on your bed either!

I wish it was Christmas!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but the only gift you get is dirty socks!

I wish it was spring already!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Your wish is granted except the trees, flowers, and. grass are all dead!
I wish I had a baby sister to play with!


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Your wish is granted but she is annoying 

I wish I had another dog


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but it eats your bunny!

I wish I lived by myself


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Your wish is granted but you can't see anyone anymore (payback lol) 

I wish I had pizza


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but you choke!(even more payback!)

I wish I had a horse


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Your wish is granted, put it grows wings and flies away lol
I wish I liked the taste of veggies


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but now you don't like anything else!

I wish I had some ice cream


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Your wish is granted but its poisoned (more payback *evil laughter*) 

I wish I had a new phone


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Your wish is granted, but JingleBellTheBunny hacks it as payback!
I wish my mom gave me the master bedroom


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Your wish is granted and you get the master bedroom, but you are never allowed out of the room. And, Minnie is in the living room so you never get to see her. (double payback )

I wish my mom would take me to the store


----------



## CamelNewt528962

noooooo minnieeeeeeee
Your wish is granted, but you have to wait outside in the rain XD!!!!

I wish Minnie and Hazel (my dog, who you should now follow on Instagram @harrypawterandhazel) would stop getting along so well so quickly, it's freaking me out!!!

...ok, maybe thats not the best wish for this game... (lol)


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Your wish will be granted but you lose 3 followers ( Pancho's insta is @panchothe.bun )

I wish I was really good at school


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Your wish is granted but you become so good they send you to a new school in New Zealand!!!

I wish my best friend would just ask me out alreadyyyyyyyy (I will follow you )


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Your wish is granted but they are clingy and controlling

I wish I had a bigger room


----------



## CamelNewt528962

*sigh*


----------



## CamelNewt528962

YWIG but it is infested with bugs

I wish I had a pet giraffe


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

YWIG but it runs away!

I wish I had a cat


----------



## CamelNewt528962

YWIG but it is a hairless Sphynx! (look it up)

I wish I could fly!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

YWIG but you can't come back down!

I wish it was valentines day already!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

(ME TOO OMG) YWIG but it is 11:59 pm and you missed everything!

I wish my mom got me Chick-fil-a!


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

YWIG but I end up eating it 

I wish I had a pet turtle


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Heyyyy! My Chick-fil-a!!!!! YWIG but it is in Japan!

I wish that I had more stuffed animals! (I currently have 83!)


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish shall be granted. These plushies shall all be identical to Minnie's looks and size.
But where oh where
are you going to fit
a literal thousand plushies
so that Minnie wouldn't get lost in them?

I wish that my boys would ''heal'' from the pastuerella mushies. The vet hasn't replied to my mail for a week either, need to call her tomorrow, but phone calls petrify me! They were on cure for a whole month but still nothing. Storm my poor baby was so afraid of us for a while after all the needling.


----------



## Scarlette

Your wish is granted, but your bunnies get another sickness 

I wish I had a lifetime supply of soup


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Your wish is granted but it's either too cold or too hot.

I wish I didn't have to go to school.


----------



## Jilly

Your wish is granted but you are incapable of reading.

I wish I had a hundred million in cash.


----------



## Scarlette

Your wish is granted!, but your enemy gets two hundred million.

I wish it snowed where I lived


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted. But it's a light dusting.

I wish I could paint like Bob Ross.


----------



## Scarlette

Your wish is granted, but your drawing (is it sketching?) skills suck!

I wish I could physically go to school ;-;


----------



## Jilly

Your wish is granted, But your the only one there.

I wish I could could have a giant rabbit the size of a car.


----------



## Scarlette

Your wish is granted!, but your new giant rabbit eats everything

I wish I could ice skate right now


----------



## lilac

Your wish is granted but you broke your leg skating!

I wish people would stop getting baby bunnies as Easter presents


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted, but they get easter puppies instead.

I wish my rabbits would stop being smart alecks.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but now your bunnies are very dumb

I wish I could meet my friends in person


----------



## lilac

Your wish is granted but only for a minute

I wish it would get warmer


----------



## ArtistChibi

Granted, but you have a giant pimple on your forehead.

I wish scammers lost their voices when attempting to scam people.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Your wish is granted, but you can only use your voice when scammers call

I wish I could have a cat


----------



## Catlyn

You shall get a cat, but what a disaster: you develop a lethally strong allergy to them!


----------



## SirLawrence

@Catlyn, you have an unclaimed wish!


----------



## Catlyn

Oh, i never noticed that. Apparently Lümi has shown signs of another UTI bout-the white snot and a big buncha sneezes have reeturned. His chin chaffing is healing from one place and then spreading from thee edges. Storm's chaffing has also reappeared at the other side of this mouth. WHY CAN'T THEY JUST STAY HEALTHY? 
I WISH THEY WOULD GET&STAY HEALTHY!


----------



## ArtistChibi

Granted, but you have a stuffy nose for however long you have rabbits.

I wish more people would love rabbits as much as we do.


----------



## lilac

Your wish is granted, but most of them do not research before getting rabbits and the rabbits end up living in bad conditions

I wish I didn't have so much homework


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted, but you have endless classwork instead.

I wish I could video record Xiao Wu and Tu Shen flopping.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Your wish is granted but you drop your camera just as they flop.

I wish my dogs didn't want to eat my rabbits and they could all live together.


----------



## Catlyn

They can now, but you won't ever be around to see it-so you still wouldn't know.

I wish that i wouldn't need to phone vets to get faster replies. Mailing them means i might have to wait up to a week, and with a respiratory issue, i don't think it could wait. Having anxiety doesn'thelp me with the phone calls though.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

YWIG and they get back to you immediately, but it takes you a week to read it!!!

I wish that Minnie would eat the toys I got her instead of just ripping them out of my hand and throwing them!


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted, but you end up stepping on the pieces like we do with Legos.

I wish Xiao Wu would stop waking me up in the middle of the night.


----------



## LilyB14

Your wish is granted but they won't let you fall asleep!

I wish that I was a better artist.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted, but only with food.

I wish my internet provider knew how dangerously close they are to getting reported to the FTC and FCC.


----------



## LilyB14

Your wish is granted but then you wouldn't have internet anymore!

I wish that I could hold a Koala.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted, but it's actually a drop dear.

I wish I had a second monitor that works and takes HDMI.


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish is granted, but your first monitor will fail, so there wouldn't be any point to it.

I wish that my parents would care for my buns just like i do (more as in their diet and environment, we gonna move soon and the boys are at high risk of being stuffed right next to each other with a mere cardboard separator. Lümi's gonna eat thru that and then get into a fight.) And NOT BE SO **** STUBBORN. It's not like they research and ask around on how to care for rabbits...


----------



## CamelNewt528962

YWIG but you have so much stuff it fills up your whole bedroom.

I wish that I had a boyfriend *big sad*


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

YWIG but it is an awful one.

I wish I wish our horses were fully trained.


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. But it is a bad horse.

I WISH MY RABBIT COULD LIVE IN MY HOUSE


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish us granted, but you live in a rabbit hutch.

I wish our goat would give birth already.


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. But it gives birth late.
I wish I could have a dog


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish shall be granted and you get a dog. But it is feral, cannot be trained or tamed and will inevitably harm your rabbits.

I wish that Lümi hadn't died, Storm would stay alive for 10 years and that Musti were alive too. They would make a terrific trio, Storm would probably take the lead and Musti would protect his lil white bro.


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. 

I wish I had another rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish shall be granted as well, but that rescue doesn't like you for quite a long time. They will warm up to you in a year or so, and will do marvelous with any other bun you might want to pair or group bond them with.

I wish that Storm's enclosure wouldn't be so barren. I'm gonna do something about it when i get home, but still.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted but it is too full now.

I wish I had a bird


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish is granted. But there is no other bird but a big "blue" macaw that has plucked most of its feathers from stress of previous ownership, or lack thereof, leaving you with a big bald baby that will forever be a bit nuts in the noggin'.

I wish my conditions would allow me to get Storm a new pair bond sometime soon.


----------



## Catlyn

Isn't anyone granting my wish?


----------



## BunBun71

Catlyn said:


> Your wish is granted. But there is no other bird but a big "blue" macaw that has plucked most of its feathers from stress of previous ownership, or lack thereof, leaving you with a big bald baby that will forever be a bit nuts in the noggin'.
> 
> I wish my conditions would allow me to get Storm a new pair bond sometime soon.


Your wish is granted. It will be a long time. 

I wish I could have a dog


----------



## Catlyn

YWIG, but you're forbidden frm using acronyms in this thread.

I wish i could move to the UK-way better rabbit care and supplies over yonder. ( I don't understand a smidge of america's prices- the pricetag isn't what you end up paying?


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted, however the local shops are always out of bunny supplies.

I wish I wasn't always tired while working.


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. You will be tired till you are 35.


----------



## ArtistChibi

BunBun71 said:


> Your wish is granted. You will be tired till you are 35.


Joke's on you! I'm almost 35. Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## BunBun71

ArtistChibi said:


> Joke's on you! I'm almost 35. Bwahahahaha!!!
> View attachment 55480


You are. I thought you were 30 or something.  

I wish that I could be a singer when I am older.


----------



## ArtistChibi

BunBun71 said:


> You are. I thought you were 30 or something.
> 
> I wish that I could be a singer when I am older.


Granted, but you'd be horrible in the early stages.

I wish my nature walks wouldn't almost kill me with heat stroke.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted but you almost die of frostbite instead.

I wish I could start a rabbit rescue


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. you will not be able to till you a 20


----------



## BunBun71

I wish that I could have a dog


----------



## ArtistChibi

Granted, but not until you're 95.

I wish I had a massive collection of manga and manhwa to read to my heart's desire during down time at work and weekends.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted but they are all in so bad condition that you can’t read them.

I wish everyone knew how to properly care for a pet before getting it.


----------



## lilac

Your wish is granted, but although they know how to properly care for the pets, everyone chooses not to anyway.

I wish I didn't have so much trouble with math! ☹


----------



## Catlyn

You won't anymore, but you forget how to english as the price.

I wish that my mum wouldn't bother Storm so much, especially when she's not sober. She doesn't understand that Storm isn't as social and friendly as Lümi and Musti were.


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. But she will under stand-in a few years


----------



## BunBun71

I wish I could have a candy bar.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted but it is expired.

I wish I could have a pet parrot.


----------



## Catlyn

YWIG but it will not let your rabbit have a peaceful life.


I wish that Storm wouldn't be so skittish. Just a _little_ more affection would be nice.


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Your wish is granted but now he chases you around and sits on you feet everywhere you go to the point where it gets annoying and gets really bad seperation anxiety if you leave him home.

I wish people would let 13-15 year olds do stuff that 16 year olds could do. (Like drive a car, or volunteer at the SPCA)


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish is granted and i agree.
(though i believe that not any 13-15y-o should be allowed a driving liscense, for the same reason that even full adults sometimes shouldn't be allowed to get one) Why they won't let underage people volunteer-that is still a mystery to me. Over here, there is no way to volunteer unless one is of full age (18) 

I wish that my country would have more & better rabbit resources.
It sucks having to drive 130km to the trusty vet, scoffing and sighing at almost any local resources (i made a post once in a thread pointing out why even the veterinary board's caregiving instructions are mediocre) scouring thru every irl pet store for supplies, especially amusement items (finding something for bigger breeds that i've had is virtually impossible; seems that the stuff is made all for dwarf rabbits) and having to get two out of three buns from a breeder (not a single rabbit in a shelter of ours)
The only thing good about all that would be that since pet rabbits here are uncommon, so are their abandonment issues.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted but they are all in a language that you can’t read.

I wish our cat Smokey wouldn’t puke up half digested cat food every time he ate dry cat food


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted, but he pukes hairballs into everything instead.

I wish I could go on a cruise on the ocean. I've never been to the ocean and I've never been on a cruise. It would be amazing.


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. You will see it when you are 40. I wish it could have a dog


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

Your wish s granted but the dog is so naughty and chews and ruins everything. Even an animal behaviourist can't help his problems and now your life is about keeping him away from stuff.

I wish my pets could talk to me and tell me how their doing or if their not feeling well so I know if I'm providing them with a good life and can help them if their sick.


----------



## ArtistChibi

Your wish is granted, but they become so chatty, it interrupts your day-to-day life such as work/homework and cleaning, even sleeping.

I wish I could read, speak, and write all the languages in the entire world.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted but you are unable to read, speak, and write.

I wish my bun could live forever


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey

You wish is granted but when you are old and die he will be very depressed without you and have a sad life.

I wish I could remember stuff instead of going to do something and forgetting what I was gonna do on the way.


----------



## ArtistChibi

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Your wish is granted but you are unable to read, speak, and write.
> 
> I wish my bun could live forever


You granting my wish is pretty contradictory. 



LizzyMayHarvey said:


> You wish is granted but when you are old and die he will be very depressed without you and have a sad life.
> 
> I wish I could remember stuff instead of going to do something and forgetting what I was gonna do on the way.


Your wish is granted but I forgot what I was gonna say.

I wish I could make quality content.


----------



## Madelyn L.

Your wish is granted but no one watches it

I wish that I could get a new phone.I


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. You drop it the first day you got and I brakes

I wish I could fly


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted but you can’t stop flying.

I wish I could have another rabbit.


----------



## ArtistChibi

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Your wish is granted but you can’t stop flying.
> 
> I wish I could have another rabbit.


Your wish is granted, but it's large and influences your current bunny to be even more of an adorable troublemaker.

I wish I had hard copies of my Godzilla collection, including movies, TV cartoon series, comics, music, and more.


----------



## BunBun71

Your wish is granted. You can't find them after 1 day.
I wish I could have a cat


----------



## BunLover

Your wish is granted.

I wish I had space for more rabbits


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted, but you can’t afford to feed them all.

I wish I could have a Great Dane


----------



## ISAC QUIN HOOER

Your wish is granted, but your Great Dane would bite your leg off.

I wish i could have a private jet.


----------



## BunLover

Your wish is granted, you cant have one because you have your username ISAC QUIN HOODER (All I could think of) 

I wish sugar was healthy so I could make huge cakes


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, but sugar just went up to $200 an ounce. I wish our Great Dane would stop making the air unbreathable !


----------



## ISAC QUIN HOOER

Nancy McClelland said:


> Your wish is granted, but sugar just went up to $200 an ounce. I wish our Great Dane would stop making the air unbreathable !


your wish is granted, but your great danes poop would stink horribly. Hehe...

i wish i could be a moderator.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted, but then you’re kicked from the forum.

I wish Opal would have better litter box habits.


----------



## BunLover

Your wish is granted, but your other rabbits would have worse litter box habits.

I wish I could have another holland lop


----------



## Catlyn

Your wish shall be granted, but in exchange, all other living beings within 10 meters' radius of you would always disappear.

I wish that the electricity prices weren't so outrageously high. They consistently stay above 250 and top at 550eur per megawatt per hour. The lowest as of recent days had been 50, so yeah.


----------



## ISAC QUIN HOOER

Catlyn said:


> Your wish shall be granted, but in exchange, all other living beings within 10 meters' radius of you would always disappear.
> 
> I wish that the electricity prices weren't so outrageously high. They consistently stay above 250 and top at 550eur per megawatt per hour. The lowest as of recent days had been 50, so yeah.


your wish is granted, but for 99999 days there would be NO electricity.

I wish I could have burritos for 365 days straight.


----------



## Basil14

Your wish is granted but after those 365 days, you can never eat burritos again

I wish that I could get an A in all my classes without doing any work


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted, but you fail the final exam.

I wish our cat Sparky would stop taking his collar off


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Your wish is granted, however Sparky runs away. I wish our Great Danes would stop soiling the yard so I don't have to buy a bigger shovel! We have 2 of them, and, the samll boy is 178 pounds.


----------



## BunLover

Your wish is granted for six years but then it would get worse. I wish I could have a dunkin donuts within bike riding distance to my house.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Your wish is granted but it’s EXTREMELY expensive.

I wish I had the next book in the series I’m reading.


----------



## Basil14

Your wish is granted, but the book is really bad and you don’t like it.

I wish my cats anxiety gets better


----------

